# Twisp Nut Brittle



## The Wolf (28/2/15)

Hi
I just love this taste.
I would like to know if there is anything from our local suppliers that is similar?
I like the nutty sweet flavor.  to me its something of a Buttery with Caramel and roast-nuts flavor.
Maybe I'm a bit nutty 
Rg
Joe


----------



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

Sir Vape's Nr3 is a roasted Pecan Pie/Caramel. World Wonders Colossus not very nutty but has that rich buttery caramel that you're after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## The Wolf (28/2/15)

thank you @huffnpuff I will sure try the Nr3 from Sir Vape just added it to my list.


----------

